# String replacement



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Looking to get a string replaced. Anyone know about how much it's going to run me? Any recomendations etc.?


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

That all depends on what you are looking for. A basic 2 cam string will probably be aroind $20. But a sinlge cam will be more. I would spend the money and buy a good quality string like America's Best, or Winners Choice, Buck Nasty, or Zebra. They will be closer to $100 though.


----------



## bow&muzzyhunter (Mar 28, 2009)

I bought new strings last year for my hoyt and it was around $120.00 installed. Give Humphries a call in american fork and they can hook you up. I got the winners choice strings BTW.


----------



## team-A&S (Feb 1, 2010)

back nasty,sixx strings,Dakota strings,Americas best,winners choice, john custom strings, vaportrail string, valocitor strings and the list goes on. you don't have to pay $120 to get a really good set of strings. JMHO


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

I've been researching strings for my Mathews. I'm going with Winners Choice. Humphries has my string in stock and they quoted me $100.


----------



## team-A&S (Feb 1, 2010)

i am a why person. so why winner's choice. i am not knocking i have had them on my bows in the past. but try something new. anything the string material is the same cost no matter who is buying it. Utah is so famous for winners. try something new is all i have to say. JMHO


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

There are a LOT of good string makers. You can find them on Archerytalk.com. John's Custom strings is s good choice. Most will run you around 40-70 for string and cable sets in any color combination you desire.
kth


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

team-A&S said:


> i am a why person. so why winner's choice. i am not knocking i have had them on my bows in the past. but try something new. anything the string material is the same cost no matter who is buying it. Utah is so famous for winners. try something new is all i have to say. JMHO


MY "why" came down to the fact that Humphries has my string in stock. Are there other stings out there that are comparable? Yes, I'm sure. But I've had more positive feedback about Winners Choice than any other string. I've heard good things about many others, but I'll support Humphries and go with a string that I am more than confident with. Let me know how those others turn out. My second choice would probably be Vapor Trail.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys I appreciate it.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

As much as many love winners choice it will not be my choice again. I would look at vapor trail or H&M on archery talk. Vapor trail ships your strings the next day and can get you any color they or BCY makes.


----------



## UT Elk Stalker (Apr 17, 2009)

I just replaced my strings with some from this guy.

http://www.wallacebrookarchery.com/

Some will argue with me but I think these custom string makers are every bit as good as W.C. V.T ect...

I am VERY happy with my new strings. Luther will be my new go to guy for strings. I showed them to my hunting buddy and he ordered a set. They are fantastic.

He has a deal right now on Archery Talk that you get your strings and cables with a walkback tuning target and 12 7" targets for $52.00. You cant beat that.

His turnaround time was 6 days to my door.

Check him out. You will not be disapointed. Here are some pictures of my strings.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

Someone mentioned on the archery section, a place in Brigham City that makes custom string sets...anyone have that info that you can share...?


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

The place in Brigham is Hammerback Guns... a gun shop making strings? I know the guy doing their archery stuff, and though he's a nice guy, he doesn't have any background in making strings or tuning archery equipment.

I am in Logan and can make you a limited color selection of strings/cables right now, but am ordering in from BCY this coming week several additional colors. 8125 or BCY Trophy will be the options with about 20 combinations available. Right now I can do green/black, green/brown, black/blue, blue/green, blue/brown and solids in any of those colors.
Top of Utah Archery 
20 W 800 N
Logan - 11-7 Monday to Friday
435-753-9610


----------



## hitman archery (Mar 29, 2009)

Give Lynn Mays a call , he lives here in northern Utah { benson} and he makes custom bowstrings in about any color there is.
he is half the price of the big name string companys but is just as good.
he makes probally 90 % of all the strings in Cache Valley
435-753-6435


----------



## littlebuck (Mar 16, 2008)

"The place in Brigham is Hammerback Guns... a gun shop making strings? I know the guy doing their archery stuff, and though he's a nice guy, he doesn't have any background in making strings or tuning archery equipment." 


How can he make strings if he has no background? maybe not 20 years but he must know something.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, since TopofUtahArcher never got back to me, I went to Hammerback guns....he did an awesome Job! i don't know why you guys were talking bad about him...He was very meticulous and had me shooting bullet holes at 30 yards in just a few min. I got a Blue/Black 2 color twist full set ( string and cables). I highly recommend him and it was worth the drive.


----------



## hunterbumb (Jul 25, 2009)

I took my bow to the guy at Hammerback Guns earlier this year and had a great experience! He knew what he was talking about and did a great job for a great price! Very satisfied and will go back to him for my archery needs again! I had strings, cables, string suppressor, new peep and still didn't go over budget.... which keeps the wife happy! : )


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

I can build you some for about $55 for single cam or $45 for dual... trophy material or 8125 ro 452X with braided or Halo or D3 servings... pick your colors for another $5.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

it's really too bad you didn't get back to me right away...may


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

maybe a set for my son's Diamond Edge...we'll see how the finances go


----------



## BillieGatesq (Sep 16, 2016)

team-A&S said:


> back nasty,sixx strings,Dakota strings,Americas best,winners choice, john custom strings, vaportrail string, valocitor strings and the list goes on. you don't have to pay $120 to get a really good set of strings. JMHO


I completely agree. I just got my PSE decree bow string from 60x and loved it. I have used vaportrail before and like them too but it just took a bit longer than 60x.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

BillieGatesq said:


> I completely agree. I just got my PSE decree bow string from 60x and loved it. I have used vaportrail before and like them too but it just took a bit longer than 60x.


 Hey Billie thanks for the response on your first post. Welcome to the forum:welcome:


----------

